# Las Olas Beach Club, Satellite Bch, [FL] Mar1-8



## Mel7706 (Jan 18, 2014)

Lg 1600 sq ft, fourth floor, corner unit. Relax on balcony just feet from the ocean.  Two master bedrms plus sleep sofa. Views to north to Space Center 
and miles of beaches to the south. Great staff with lots of resort activities. 
Fully equiped kitchen.  Great restaurants & local activities. $700.


----------



## rsackett (Jan 18, 2014)

You might want to mention the state that the resort is in.

Ray


----------



## Mel7706 (Jan 21, 2014)

*one of the closest*

beaches to Disney & the Space Center.


----------



## eschjw (Jan 24, 2014)

*Very nice*

This is a very nice resort. Just wished I could go, but we have other plans for March. I have never stayed here, but our children and family say it is great. PM me if you ever need to rent it in the future. Joe


----------



## rapmarks (Jan 24, 2014)

we have plans that week in March also, but that is very nice and I would love to go there.


----------



## Dandc3 (Jan 24, 2014)

*Rent*

Gosh, that is a deal, wish it was in April or May.


----------



## Mel7706 (Feb 3, 2014)

*Still available.*

Nice place!!


----------

